# In The Garden...



## Keeley (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

Just wondering if any of you have had any issues with your puppies eating grass in the garden? 
By grass, I also mean daisies, dandelions, dried leaves, blossom, small stones, moss, twigs. 
He is 8 and a half weeks old, we have had him for three days, and he's only just started this last night... and every time we've been out today he's been sampling the garden, quite literally!! 
I've tried 'No!', I've tried clapping, I've tried distracting him with running and training commands and treats, but he always reverts back to eating the garden as soon as we give him a second to spare. And then I have to wrestle the jaws to get the offending item!

My fiance thinks a quick squirt of a water-pistol might be the answer... but I don't think I could do that to him!?!

Any tips? 

x


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

My puppy Ruby is the same eats anything in the garden but likes weeds best yesterday she tried to eat a stinging nettle! If its dangerous like a stone I say "No" pick her up and move her away, she sometimes goes back so I either take her in or try and distract her with one of her toys. 
I read they eat grass when they have tummy ache. She went off her food on the 3rd day we had her and she ate grass and was sick but just for a day. We are on day 7 and shes eating fine but still nibbling weeds!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

When I first got Dylan he kept ripping up and chewing the weeds growing on the patio and I was concerned that they might be toxic, so I went round clearing them. I don't think that grass and plants are too much to worry about as long as they are not toxic varieties, but sometimes eating grass can be a sign that they have an upset tummy, so watch for that.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie ate grass all the time when we first got her. It went on for a while and then it gradually stopped. I guess they just grow out of it. She's only 4 months now, so it won't take long!

She will still eat dandelions that the kids picked. One day they fed her loads - I didn't think it would be a problem because humans can eat dandelions, I think, but then she threw up everywhere, so I guess they're not that good for them! I stop the kids from doing it now!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

put it this way whats worse you giving him a correction with watter or him choaking or eating somethat may harm him. just yesterday i herd that wone of the regulars at the boarding kennel i work at died after eating rat poisen (her owner doesnt know where she picked it up)

get him out of the habit now, start in the house teaching him the leav command with a treat. 
put him on a lead and get him to sit tell hme leave and put the treat on the ground infrount of him, if he tries to lunge for it remove the treat use the lead to keep him where you want, keep the lead about half its length to give you more controle.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, this takes me back to my days and sleepless nights of anguish with Izzy when she was a young puppy. As she had a serious gut issue we had to be particularly careful. Our vet was seeing her weekly so I had him to talk to about these issues. He did tell me that small stones can be very dangerous and the puppy could become seriously ill and die. We tried the 'leave it' training, and that worked brilliantly until we were outside and something attractive was in her mouth. In the end we fenced off a large area of the garden that we could monitor for stones! A lot of expence and hassel but worth it! We just used chicken wire and wooden posts (home made) to support. It lasted until she was about 5 months old when she just jumped out of the pen. By that time she had stopped eating the stones so it wasn't an issue. Good luck, she will grow out of it! xx


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Grass isn't really a problem, but if he swallows a stick he could choke, and a stone could lead to a intestinal obstruction. 

Keep him leashed tell he grows out of it and start teaching 'leave it' right now.(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNAOe1djDyc) I'd also try to keep him away from the places he'll graze in.


----------



## flounder (Apr 26, 2011)

Lolly ,9 weeks, also likes a little nibble at the grass/weeds/leaves every now and then but what she really loves is old guinea pig poo! I was really worried when we got her and couldn't phone the vets for the first 4 days as they were shut for Easter. When I finally spoke to them they said it wouldn't really hurt her. It might give her an upset tummy so might be worth trying to distract her from it. Well there is no distracting her from it!!!!! She goes mad for it. So we now just aren't moving the guinea pig run so all the poo stays inside it (poor guineas!) lol


----------

